# sr20ve w/ some mods vs gti-r awd



## 1badnx (Sep 21, 2003)

The set-up would be going into a nx2000- What are the opinions guys?


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

You need to be clear with what you're talking about. The way I am reading is that you want to use an SR20VE with the GTi-R drivetrain. If that's the question, the answer is: dude, come back to reality.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

gtir swap bud


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Harris said:


> You need to be clear with what you're talking about. The way I am reading is that you want to use an SR20VE with the GTi-R drivetrain. If that's the question, the answer is: dude, come back to reality.


I dunno Harris, my crystal ball thinks he wants to know if he should go with an SR20VE or the GTi-R SR20DET with AWD.

My opinion is that you may want to stick with the SR20VE unless you have the bags of money required to pay someone to build you an AWD drive car out of a dedicated FWD platform.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

We're kind of talking about night and day here, whether he's comparing a VE with bolt ons to a GTiR DET or a GTiR DET with an AWD conversion. A VE with bolt ons versus a DET is a tough call. The VE will have more linear power than the DET and depending on how much tuning is done, one can whoop on the other in either case. Now a VE versus a DET with an AWD drive conversion, now you're comparing spending $2000 to spending $6K-$8K. I think he meant GTiR DET versus VE. I say do both, get a VE and turbo it later, or if yo do the GTiR, then spend the time and money to tune it right. I haven't driven a turboed car yet, but I figure that I'm going to want linear power, so I plan to turbo a VE or to simply spend the time and money to tune a DET properly using an electronic boost controller.


----------



## nxchef (Oct 6, 2003)

are you talking about the motors or the drive train?

the drive train will not fit on our cars unless you do a little bit of work. i.e. remove the gas tank and put in a fuel cell...get the pulsar's drive train(the ENTIRE DRIVE TRAIN) the pulsars suspension, then get yourself a nice torch and have at it....its like putting a round ball in a sqaure hole...you gotta do some work but im sure with the right amount of money and craftsmanship it can be done


----------



## atomicbomberman (Jul 6, 2002)

nxchef said:


> are you talking about the motors or the drive train?
> 
> the drive train will not fit on our cars unless you do a little bit of work. i.e. remove the gas tank and put in a fuel cell...get the pulsar's drive train(the ENTIRE DRIVE TRAIN) the pulsars suspension, then get yourself a nice torch and have at it....its like putting a round ball in a sqaure hole...you gotta do some work but im sure with the right amount of money and craftsmanship it can be done


now replace "some" work with "lot's of work", then you'll have the right idea what kinda work is involved.

They actually make 4WD B13 Sunny, and those are sold in Japan and Russia with the ATTESA system, unfortunately those tranny won't bolt on to our B13 because those are right hand drive only...


----------



## 1badnx (Sep 21, 2003)

i was just looking for personal opinions of which set up you would rather have with money not being an issue. And i meant mainly engine and functionality as a car you could still drive here and there if ya wanted, but really just from the standpoint of smokin ass performance. My personal thinking was going VE and beefin the internals, yadayada, and goin blown with a nice NOS set up.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

A VE is a really high compression motor. Bolt-ons will help it make more power, but turbocharging will require a lot of work. Because Nissan does not officially sell the VE here, parts replacement could be an issue. 

Going DET in my opinion is the best bang for the buck. I wouldn't bother with the GTi-R DET (search under my name to see why). The BBDET and the Avenir DET are your best bets if you choose to go the turbo route. Better yet, turbocharging you DE isn't a bad idea either.

You need to decide how much you want to spend, what horse power figures you're looking for, and how much maintenance work you want to do. Jot all that down on paper and then decide what route you can go easily.


----------



## Andreas Miko (Apr 30, 2002)

atomicbomberman said:


> now replace "some" work with "lot's of work", then you'll have the right idea what kinda work is involved.
> 
> They actually make 4WD B13 Sunny, and those are sold in Japan and Russia with the ATTESA system, unfortunately those tranny won't bolt on to our B13 because those are right hand drive only...


Your statement is not right. You can make a B13 AWD. It has nothing to do with the car being right or left hand drive. So that you know they make Pulsar GTIRs right and left hand drive. Everything about these cars are the same with minor left to right changes.

Now the B13 does come left hand drive in Spain and a few other countries. All B14 4WD cars are 4 door. Also it is not possible to put the AWD tranny on a US spec SR20DE motor as it will not clear the block. There is a big diffrence between an AWD motor and a FWD motor as fas as the block and oil pans go. The AWD motor is about 2 inch slimmer on the bottom. So if you wanted to do this conversion you would have to get a AWD tranny and motor together. I can get these B13 AWD motors and trannys.


----------



## 1badnx (Sep 21, 2003)

Thanx Miko. What all would be involved in the swap. as you said awd engine and tranny. I would assume mod to floor plans to allow for rear drive axles and gear housing. and mod to suspension system. Sounds like a lot of work. But while I have your attention I think I have decided to go ahead and go with the sr20ve. U can get this right? Preferably with about 30,000miles and comp and leak test info. let me know and prices if u have.


----------



## 1badnx (Sep 21, 2003)

thats engine and trans right, miko?


----------



## nxchef (Oct 6, 2003)

you need the AWD motor tranny rear differential....cutsom make a tunnel for the drive shaft, exhaust....relocate the gast tank.....modify where the gastank sits so you can put the differential up there and theres a few more things, but im not sharing them because im plannin gon being the first to get it done and i have a few more months of waiting before i can start buying my parts.

jeff


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Andreas Miko said:


> Also it is not possible to put the AWD tranny on a US spec SR20DE motor as it will not clear the block. There is a big diffrence between an AWD motor and a FWD motor as fas as the block and oil pans go. The AWD motor is about 2 inch slimmer on the bottom.


 I am being a good boy and searching before asking any questions on the touchy AWD subject. Hence, the old thread. In any case, the above info is a real eye opener for me. I am planning to swap a garden variety USDM FWD SR20DE into my '89 4WD wagon. I've already swapped a GA16DE into it, but want a bit more power. I've already got a GTiR 5-spd. trans, transfer case, flywheel, clutch, axles, etc. 

Miko, are you saying that the physical external dimensions of the SR20DET blocks are narrower than the USDM FWD SR20DE's? 

Or is it just the two piece cast and stamped lower oil pans that are different? Can the pans be switched to allow the FWD SR20DE to mate with the GTiR trans?

Any clarification would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Mike


----------

